# Facts



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

I've been trying to read up on the legislation and have even tried making some other people aware of it but at the moment all I can really say is "I read somewhere..." or "so and so said..." I don't have any documents or facts or dates. I've had a look at pro-keepers lobby as well but it seems to kind of lack on this front as well.

...so, can anyone provide actual documents and resources to do with the tightening on pet keeping? For example:

Where can you find documents directly showing the RSPCAs wishes to come down on the pet trade and especially exotics?

Where can you find their links to politicians?

Where can you find out what other charities and organisations are supporting this?

Where did you find out what their income is? And that charitable donations don't go to individual shelters?

Where can you find documents on current unfair legislation, and on the unfair legislation that is being proposed for the future? I want dates and actual quotes.


Most importantly...what can I do? What organisations are safe to join and what charities are safe to support?

I do have more questions, but I can't think of them right now .


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Excellent*

Hi, 

Good points and l will try to help where l can.

First, pro keepers lobby is still being built, and like you we are constantly researching information out to place up.

Okay

"...so, can anyone provide actual documents and resources to do with the tightening on pet keeping?"

Well there are some threads open here but the Animal Welfare Act:

FOCAS: the animal welfare bill

Also the EPS Legislation:

http://www.naturalengland.org.uk/conservation/wildlife-management-licensing/habsregs.htm

"Where can you find documents directly showing the RSPCAs wishes to come down on the pet trade and especially exotics?"

If you can find it on their website, look for the Policy Document

RSPCA || Latest

"Where can you find their links to politicians?"

TheyWorkForYou.com: Are your MPs and Peers working for you in the UK's Parliament?


"Where can you find out what other charities and organisations are supporting this?"

The Charities Commission website

Charity Commission Homepage

"Where did you find out what their income is? And that charitable donations don't go to individual shelters?"

The RSPCA are comprised of a Head Quarters and some 100+ individual shelters, but l will dig this up for you.

"Where can you find documents on current unfair legislation, and on the unfair legislation that is being proposed for the future? I want dates and actual quotes."

Well l do go directly back to the EPS legislation as one such example.


"Most importantly...what can I do? What organisations are safe to join and what charities are safe to support?"

And this, this is an excellent question, and l don't have readily available answers for you at present, but will try and secure something for you.

Rory Matier
Pro Keepers Lobby


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks very much :smile:...I'll get reading on that. I think its important to know actual facts and have proper resources because yeah, its alright convincing and educating one person about whats going on...but how are they going to spread the message if they have no concrete evidence themselves?

And I think its important to show who the "good guy" organisations are just as much as it is important to show the bad because how else can anyone actually do anything positive?


----------

